# Up Close and Personal with the Saw Stop



## Allthumbs27

DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS!!!


This is a man with a lot of faith in his product!!!


----------



## sofalinux

Truely, technology at its absolute best!!
I can see the electronic side of this performing but I can not understand how the mechanical side could possible perform at the required speed.


----------



## Eusibius2

Holy F*! I nearly crapped my pants watching that... Awe inspiring. And an eye opener (as well as a finger opener too!) LOL I wonder about the longevity of the blade and how well it cuts actual wood. Worth the $60?


----------



## mjdtexan

GADZOOKS!!!!!!! I dont care what you know about that saw, that man overcame a HUGE self preservation block to do that. My hats off to him. I bet every man in that room had an elevated heart rate with the anticipation. Taint willing to try it myself mind ya.

Also, congratulation to that company for making the repair to the saw affordable. The didnt get greedy on that end. I dont know what the saw cost up front though. Probably less than a finger cost I bet.


----------



## Bwest

Wood tech class in high school had this. someone set it off with a nail in the board. truly amazing


----------



## troyd1976

I was talking with the Guys at the local Acme store, a retailer for saw stop. He said all the schools are updating to the sawstops..which means..hummm should be a lot of unisaws on the used market..


----------



## Lesrace82

Eusibius2 said:


> Holy F*! I nearly crapped my pants watching that... Awe inspiring. And an eye opener (as well as a finger opener too!) LOL I wonder about the longevity of the blade and how well it cuts actual wood. Worth the $60?


It can use any blade I'm pretty sure. its the brake mechanism that is 60 bucks.


----------



## scottw

You can run any type of balde on it you want to and the saw cuts like a champ i am saving up to get my own right now.


----------



## scottw

Yes the break is 60 to replace if you ever need to they also have a key switch if you are to cut anything on it that can make the conection.


----------



## Nate1778

Love my sawstop


----------



## rrbrown

Nate1778 said:


> Love my sawstop



Yeah me too.


----------

